# RIP FReddie Star.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

https://www.aol.co.uk/news/2019/05/...es-aged-76-according-to-reports/?ncid=webmail

Often contentious but always hilarious.

Ray.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Went to see Norman Wisdom show at Great Yarmouth and on the bill in the first half was Freddy Starr. Stole the show, BRILLIANT.

Doug


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very sad end of life for a man who gave so much laughter to so many people.
Ideas like to kick the person or people who brought his career to an end.

I watch him on youtube quite a lot.
One of my favourites.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I love his "An audience with Freddie Star" and he was about to cut Peter Stringfellow's hair off.!!!

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He came to Kingston when we were there...…………………………………. Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It said in the newspaper article he had no visitors in the 2 years he was in this flat, I wonder why,I thought he was so popular amongst the famous , why didn't they visit him?
I would have gone had I known he was all alone.:frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He was never my sense of humour 

But I would have wished him well 

Lonely in the end of his life ?

Well that’s show business 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh how sad


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It is Pat 

I’d have thought that show business colleagues would have been there for him 

To say nothing of friends 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A sad end hastened no doubt by Operation Yew Tree and the court action.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/90440...d-snubbed-neighbours-in-his-final-months/amp/

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> It said in the newspaper article he had no visitors in the 2 years he was in this flat, I wonder why,I thought he was so popular amongst the famous , why didn't they visit him?
> I would have gone had I known he was all alone.:frown2:


There have been more like him Jan...………………..

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0856103/bio

and more

https://stars.topix.com/

Ray.


----------

